# How many meals do you feed per day? (Raw)



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been feeding once a day, usually 30 minutes after their evening workout for several years now.I'm wondering how many meals per day everyone on this board feeds per day, one, two, three or more and the size of their dog.

I had a pretty erractic work schedule before and that's why I was feeding only once a day but now I'm able to feed in the morning so I'm considering splitting the meals into two to ease digestion. Please discuss how many meals you feed per day and why. :smile:


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Sometimes 1, sometimes 2. Normally I will only feed once a day if I have a decent size hunk of meat like a chicken frame that I don't feel like cutting up. Hannah is 70lbs.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

This was a question I was wanting to ask so glad you have.

Becka is 66 lbs and 71/2 months old so she is still on two feeds per day. My intention is to switch her to 1 feed per day at about 12 months so she can get larger meat portions and get back to having a full feeling  which I am hoping is the right thing to do.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I feed twice a day. My dog is of a breed prone to bloat, and she eats a lot (about 4% of adult weight), making it easy to split up a day's worth of food.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Diezel and Piper, 93 and 77 pounds respectively , once a day. Earl, 13 pound puppy 2-3 times a day


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely once a day. Theres really no reason to feed adult dogs more than that (unless you have a toy breed). There's a huge advantage to feeding once a day and that is larger meal portions which gives the dog reason to chew it more (dental benefits) and more mental stimulation for eating, also feeding smaller portions is also increasing the chance at a choking hazard. 

The only time I feed multiple times a day is when we have a puppy. We fed three times a day until she reached three months, then went to twice a day until five months and now she is only eating once a day.

I also stress to feed at random times and not to have a set feeding time. This sets up the perfect opportunity for dogs to control their schedules. If a dog expects to eat around 6pm every night, they will know exactly when their humans must feed them. So I'm my experience dogs on such a schedule get pushy and demanding or sit and wait for you to feed them. I personally like to switch things up and feed at different times in the day, so my dogs don't have expectations of when they get food.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with what Danemama said. When I first started raw feeding I fed twice a day at the same exact time. Then I would notice Jody when get hunger pukes if I was a little bit off. So..I started varying the times I fed and that helped. Then after a few months, Jody was ready for larger meals so I started feeding her only once a day. For the first 2 days she would have random hunger pukes but ever since then she has had not problem. I like feeding her once a day because her tummy gets "good and full". You mentioned that you thought it would help the digestive load if you fed twice a day. Are you noticing problems with once a day. I can't tell a bit of difference in Jody's "output" now that I cut down to once a day. So I don't suspect it is taxing on her.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs get their 'vitamins' at 4 a.m. (kidney and liver and salmon oil)
they get exercised between 5 and 6 a.m.

breakfast around 7 a.m.

exercise again around 2 p.m.

dinner around 4-5 p.m.

i like schedules and i'm on one, so they are on one....that's the only reason....


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Twice a day. I find it works better for him. 
I feed him at random times for exactly the reason danemama stated. He started getting pushy and demanding when I had him on set times to eat. 
We always eat at the same time for breakfast, but I still switch up when he eats. We eat at completely random times in the evening. It depends on when my dad gets home and when we start dinner. He eats his dinner when we eat.
He gets his supplement in the afternoon. His supplement is organic Virgin Coconut Oil and if he's eaten something he wasn't supposed to get I add a little bit of ground organic flaxseed to that. I only give it to him because he has dry skin, especially in the winter. I'm hoping that will clear up on his raw diet. It helps tremendously.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Once a day except when at agility trials and on class days. Then he gets cooked or raw meat for treats and a bony bit for his meal.


----------



## AHARM (Mar 28, 2010)

Currently twice a day. Only because I still live at home and my parents have 2 dogs that are not on raw that eat 2 times a day and my dog would just go nuts if the other dogs were eating and he wasn't.

I hope to switch to once a day when I move out though since my dog is 35 pds eats a little less than a pd a day and I would like to be able to give him larger cuts of meat at a time.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis gets his big meal in the midday and then a raw meaty bone, tail or foot in the later evening unless it's a big piece of meat earlier in the day (as someone above posted). He's just happier when he gets a nighttime treat.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Absolutely once a day. Theres really no reason to feed adult dogs more than that (unless you have a toy breed).


Maybe if the dog is reaally really tiny (7lbs-under?) it would be more necessary? Sometimes I suspect most of it is just hype, unless you're dealing with a puppy. 

My three get to eat once a day and they do really well. Same size meals twice a day only if they have been running around all day, so they don't turn all skeletal. :biggrin:

Plus it would be a pain splitting into teeny tiny portions to spread out throughout the day, that goes for the small dogs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I feed twice daily. My 2 bichon girls get too hungry and will vomit up bile if they are fed once daily.
My pwd likes a light breakfast and large dinner meal.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

My male get hunger pukes on occasion but it's a seldom occurrence so I'll stick with once a day. Splitting up his meals will leave him unsatisfied and that's the primary reason I don't want to do it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Twice a day. Always have, always will. Breakfast at 8 and dinner at 5. :biggrin:


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I feed once day. I very much agree with everything danemama said, that is basically the reasons to why I chose to do it this way. Some other reasons for me is pure laziness rolleyes and the fact that I find it a bit difficult to get my dog's portion (he gets 6 oz/day) into even smaller pieces. I already have enough trouble doing so with the cat's food!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I feed once a day.

The reason is because when I first got them, I left kibble out all day long but they didn't like it. I would have to scoop it in my hand and have them eat out of my hand to eat anything at all.

Luckily that only lasted about a month.

Also, I am not a morning person in the slightest and I have just enough time to get up, get ready, take them out to conduct their business and have a short walk before I have to get on to work.

At night, I have all the time in the world to get them to work up an appetite, feed them, clean up and wait that half an hour and take them out again to conduct further business. There's no rush, there's less stress on me and them and it just works out so much better.

ETA: I forgot to add, it is SO MUCH easier to train them when they are just a little bit hungry. Then those treats are like gold plated gold. Training time comes when I get home. I take them out, they leave their deposits at the Green Lawn Bank, I let them run around a bit like lunatics to burn some of the pent up energy and then we begin training. And they listen....well, did. They are in the "teenage" years right now and pretty much laughing in my face at many things.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Penny and Milo get fed once a day, Peyton gets fed twice a day. Peyton is larger, younger, and more active than the other two so she naturally needs more food. However, when her stomach is a little sensitive so she doesn't do as well with eating all of her food in the same sitting as she does with two meals. It's a little inconvenient, but not really :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sometimes once. Sometimes twice. Heck, sometimes three times a day.

I have absolutely NO rhyme or reason to my feeding schedule. It really depends on what happens to be in the plastic box thawed out at the time. I don't like cutting junk up. If it's a 2lb hunk off a turkey, then, well, they get a 2lb meal. Annie really does better on two meals a day, but sometimes it just doesn't happen. I have in incredibly hectic work schedule, and luckily my girls can tag along to work, so they're never neglected, but chances are, when I'm out and about, and get called in, I don't have a raw chicken leg quarter hanging out in my pocket.

I would say I USUALLY feed twice a day, with no set schedule. (might be 6am and 6pm. Might be noon and 3pm, might be... whenever) But, if I am busy or have nothing thawed out, I don't feel bad at all skipping out on a meal, and making up for it the next day. If either of them look particularly thin (Annie has ALWAYS had a hard time keeping weight on, and Zailey is a gangly, awkward growing puppy) then I'll toss them a third meal some days.


I suppose long story short: I have no idea how many times a day I feed. Did they get breakfast today? I think so.


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

hey all. this is my first post : )

i feed twice per day typically but just switched to ground raw and am considering feeding prey model. if i do switch to prey or whole raw (not sure what terminology everyone uses around here), i may feed once.

my dogs are currently on a schedule now but the idea of feeding 'off schedule' certainly makes sense to me. would just be hard to retrain myself to think it's alright to feed randomly. i do think it would be especially beneficial for my 4 year old male pit bull whom tends to be very demanding. will have to think about it.


----------



## BTDogRaw (Dec 8, 2010)

*How many meals do you feed per day? (Raw)*

Excellent question and replies! I fed Bailey three times a day on kibble as she'd get shaky and bile vomit otherwise. Clue #1 that kibble wasn't the best for her. I also am able to get home at lunch which made it easy for 3x. With raw (two days into it now) I am looking at twice a day with a bigger meal in the evening. Phasing her out of lunch has been...interesting. She's quite the vocal hound for her food.:biggrin: Today she stared at me, whined, barked, then stared some more. I know she's fine though! It'll make dinner more exciting for her. (and me!).

Not sure we'll ever be a once-a-day, but I love the idea of feeding at somewhat variable times to decrease the expectation/demand for it. 

Last night while quartering two chickens, she got fed about 1/2 hour later than "usual", but was very patient and focused while she waited. Guess she can wait a bit for food before getting sick.

Thanks everyone for sharing your meal times.

Amy J-K


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max was fed 3 times a day on cooked and twice a day on kibble. His raw meals were just stupid small if split into 2 meals. He never noticed he wasn't getting as much food as Sassy as I played with him for small tidbits when she ate. It isn't always about the food with him, he loves the attention too. Try a short playtime, maybe you will get lucky and she will buy it.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

So, being that I have an English mastiff, it would be alright to feed him once a day?

If so, I'm starting that process tomorrow! I usually will vary up there feeding times, but they always get twice a day.. I really like the idea of just once a day though.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Assuming he is close to an adult, it's perfectly ok. I would switch him gradually over a period of a couple of weeks.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

He will be 7 months old tomorrow. You think it'll be alright?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I prefer to feed Flip twice per day, as he vomits bile if he's hungry.

My cavalier, Jack, only gets fed once per day...he stays in perfect condition that way. You'd be surprised at how many comments I get about how thin he is. If you have ever seen Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, you'd know most of them are overweight, or even obese. 

As for how much to feed, I still stick by the rule "Know Thy Dog"...it's trial and error.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We are currently feeding twice, although I'd love to move to once a day.

I usually feed breakfast between 6;30 and 8, depends on what day of the week it is (and how late they let me sleep!) 

Dinner is always different....never the same time from one night to the next. Usually somewhere between 5-8. 

I would prefer to feed at night if we do switch. I have more time at night and am not so rushed. I will probably wait until Remi is a little older then switch them all over to once a day.


----------



## blue (Jan 13, 2010)

I feed once a day and even my 5lb. dog has no problem with it. Sometimes I will give them a little fresh goats milk and/or fresh duck egg in the morning. They're also quite accomplished at nabbing anything I drop while prepping food for the canner or freezer. They don't have a feeding time, it just depends on what's going on.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Blue, I was wondering what kind of dog you have in your pic. Adorable!


----------



## blue (Jan 13, 2010)

She's the old-style UKC American Eskimo. I had to look hard to find older breeders who hadn't switched to AKC. That picture was taken at 5 months old. Here she is at 11 months


----------

